# Navarre Beach Small Shark



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

Caught this small shark on Navarre Beach yesterday evening. Anyone know what kind it is? Didn't see any black tips on any of the fins. Maybe a small bull? 

This was my first attempt at shark fishing. This one was caught on my bait rod though. My big rod/reel had whole ladyfish and didn't get any runs. I may try to go out to Ft Pickens on Thursday to see if I have better luck there. The kids were excited just getting to see the small shark.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Don't think it's a bull his heads alittle to narrow might be a small sandbar it maybe a spinner not real sure though


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*May be a little sharpnose. Good to hear the kids had fun. Wish you better luck at Pickens! *


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

White margins on the fins along with coloration and the snout narrow it down to either an Atlantic Sharpnose or Smalltail. Without a better pic of the rest of the body, its hard to tell which.


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

It may have been easier to tell what kind of shark it is if I hadn't forgotten my camera. This pic was taken with the cellphone. Hopefully there will be a better pic next time..and a bigger shark.


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

looks like a small spinner shark


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

deeracuda said:


> looks like a small spinner shark


A spinner, even at that size would have a longer snout and would not have white margins on the pectoral fins. You would be able to to see the black tips on the undersides of the pecs fins as well.

On a spinner, all of the fins have black tips. Oddly enough, the blacktip does not! The anal fin is snow white.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris V said:


> White margins on the fins along with coloration and the snout narrow it down to either an Atlantic Sharpnose or Smalltail. Without a better pic of the rest of the body, its hard to tell which.


Did it have small white spots? If so, then definitely a sharpnose

Alex


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sharpnose. Ditto on comment by ChrisV. Spinner has black tip on anal fin.


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Did it have small white spots? If so, then definitely a sharpnose
> 
> Alex


I didn't notice any small white spots when I caught it, but I wasn't looking for them either.

Here is one more pic that I had on my cell phone. You can see the whole body with this one. It's just grainy since it was taken with the cell.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I got 40 or so the last couple days, did notice white spots on many of them. Did not notice white spots on others, but wasn't looking for them. They were all around the same size though so I figure they had em too. There must be a zillion of them things just sitting around. A few times they grabbed it as soon as it hit the bottom. Not big but still fun. Yesterday I watched a goober hack one up to "put on the grill" Can't be much meat on them little things. I didn't kick him in the junk cuz I am confused by the silly rules. Do all shark species have to be above 54" or just certain ones?


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not very knowledgeable on the shark regs either, but according to the regs on myfwc: 


"54in fork for all sharks except Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, finetooth and smooth dogfish"


Reading that, it looks like he shouldn't have kept it. I agree there wouldn't be much meat on them anyway. Not sure what the fork length has to be for the ones that it says "except" for.​


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Atlantic Sharpnose.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I just looked at that first picture again double fisting it. It looks like you're trying to squeeze his lil guts out.

Well, if it's 'cept for atlantic sharpnose and those are indeed them then I suppose it's good I didn't kick him in the junk. Although... should these be called gulf sharpnose?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Probably a legal keeper by FWC standards, but why kill an infant shark for 10 ounces of meat. Sharks have one of the slowest reproductive systems. Keep a 4-7' Blactip for enough meant to last quite a while.

Keeping the baby sharks is only done to show the girlfriend what a great shark fisherman you are. And what you are lacking...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

If it was a sharpnose, then the one pictured is almost full grown. They don't get much bigger than 3.5-4ft. Of the shark species; blacktips, sharpnose, and blacknose, and bonnettheads have fairly fast reproductive cycles.

Alex


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> I just looked at that first picture again double fisting it. It looks like you're trying to squeeze his lil guts out.


The little shark definitely didn't like being out of the water at all. He was moving all over the place non-stop. I was just trying to hold him still long enough to get a pic and get him back in the water quickly. Looks like I was sqeezing with the hand placement, but he swam away fine..with his guts.

Went out to Ft Pickens this evening hoping to catch a bigger one. I caught the one in the below pic, but that was it. He ate a 14-15in ladyfish. He must have sat there chewing on it for a while, because he definitely couldn't have fit the whole fish in his mouth at once. I didn't even know he was on the hook until I reeled it in to check the bait and I saw him as he got closer. I've really got to remember to take my camera with me. This pic was also taken with the phone.

I'll probably try going over to Langdon beach on Tuesday if the waves are not bad. I want to hook into something bigger than these little guys, but a little fish is better than no fish.


----------

